# : Miss Panda's Arts-A-Lot Spot : | RL Commissions Temp CLOSED



## Amissapanda (Dec 28, 2014)

*Welcome to Miss Panda's Arts-A-Lot Thread!*

*"What is this? A shop? A gallery? Something else...?"*

Kind of all of the above, really! This thread was made due to my own indecisiveness. I can't keep a shop running as I get burnt out way too quickly and just don't have enough time to keep up with such a thing, but for all intents and purposes, this thread is going to be my thread to use when I want to offer art as if this were a shop, take free requests once in awhile, or ask for specifics if I'm feeling like drawing a certain thing. In that sense, it's kind of an "Anything Goes" thread.

*Current Status:*

*REAL LIFE COMMISSIONS: [LINK] : OPEN**

ART SHOP: CURRENTLY CLOSED

ART REQUESTS: CURRENTLY CLOSED

ART SUGGESTIONS*: OPEN

ART CRITIQUING*: OPEN*

((*Note: I always will welcome suggestions, but this *does not *in any way, shape, or form mean that I am required to use your suggestions or draw them. Do not make suggestions if you would be upset not seeing them done.

*Note 2: I'm also using this for an *Art Critique thread*. If you have something you would like my feedback on, _you may post it to me in a link (please do not post the image directly)_. And I will give you critique on it. Please keep in mind that my manner of critique is not soft. Please only ask me for it if you really want _honest_ critique. Please also note that _I am not a professional_. What I will tell you will be based on my opinion and what I have learned/know about art.))

I will note on this thread when I open up for any specific thing, be it offering a slot for my art via shop, taking art requests, specific requests, etc.

*This is not a first-come, first-serve based thread*. When I open for shop/requests, I will choose based on what I feel like doing/feel inspired by out of those who reply.

*REAL LIFE COMMISSIONS:*





















1.) Be respectful in your commission requests.
2.) Don't nag/be a jerk about pricing. If you're not interested, you're not interested.
3.) Please keep in mind that I have a life and I work a real job, as well. I will try to get commissions done as soon as possible and send progress updates if asked.
4.) Please remember to take into account PayPal's fee! I didn't realize this for quite awhile, but someone set me straight - so please be prepared to pay for PayPal's transaction fees or it decreases the amount you actually paid for the commission. (EX: Commission for $35 actually came to $33.33 after PayPal took its tax. Not the same amount as asked for the commission at $35.) 

[Also here on DA: http://amako-chan.deviantart.com/journal/COMMISSIONS-POST-2015-OPEN-513062253#comments ]

Any questions or concerns can of course be directed to me via this thread or sent in a PM! Thank you~

If you're unsure, please ask!
​


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2014)

I really have nothing bad to say about your art! :')
If you feel up to it, I would be really honoured if u could draw my major!  




Thanks!


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 28, 2014)

Sej said:


> I really have nothing bad to say about your art! :')



Lol, thanks. But I'm actually offering critique for _others_, not asking for it (though I wouldn't turn it down, either). It's also not to say something "bad" about someone's art, but instead constructive in order to help them find ways to improve where they may be struggling or having difficulty with something.

Also, I am not currently open for requests.


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm actually offering critique for _others_, not asking for it (though I wouldn't turn it down, either).
> 
> Also, I am not currently open for requests.



Oh sorry! D:
My mistake! I am so eager to get art from you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 28, 2014)

Lil' bampu~


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 28, 2014)

awesome idea for a thread! i adore your art, as always!


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 28, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> awesome idea for a thread! i adore your art, as always!



Thanks! I just kind of wanted to bundle it all together instead of making multiple different threads for everything and cluttering the museum. I think it'll serve its purpose well.

And I'm glad you enjoy my art, thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 29, 2014)

Glad to see this thread, hope to see some wonderful things as I know I always do : D

Also hope you're able to get some great critique requests, Maybe when I finally can afford a cheaper wacom tablet and get some practice in I shall get a lovely harsh critique haha : )

Hope you've been well, just relaxed today and was surprised by a lovely/wonderful TBT friend who got me a belated x-mas gift of a Commission of my first OC 8'D I had my breath taken away hahaha<3 Hope you had a lovely Christmas as well as any gifts sent and received<3


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Glad to see this thread, hope to see some wonderful things as I know I always do : D
> 
> Also hope you're able to get some great critique requests, Maybe when I finally can afford a cheaper wacom tablet and get some practice in I shall get a lovely harsh critique haha : )
> 
> Hope you've been well, just relaxed today and was surprised by a lovely/wonderful TBT friend who got me a belated x-mas gift of a Commission of my first OC 8'D I had my breath taken away hahaha<3 Hope you had a lovely Christmas as well as any gifts sent and received<3



Haha, well, here's to hoping all goes well! 

I didn't mean to imply it as being "harsh" critique or anything. I'm not saying I tear someone's work apart. But the majority of critique around here seems to be almost completely limited to saying _*only*_ positive things. And honestly, that's not going to help someone improve if they're looking for actual critique. That's why I put my option out there. Even if someone's art is really awesome and great, I'd still do anything I could to try to help them find what they could improve upon if they wanted the help.

I've been doing alright, thanks! There was a bit of a mix-up with my schedule at work and that finally got resolved tonight. Otherwise, I'm doing well. And that was nice of your friend to do. Enjoy your commission! My Christmas was quiet and had very few presents, but that's fine with me. When you get to be my age, the fun really comes in giving presents and waiting to see other people's reactions to them.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 29, 2014)

Can my art get some critique?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd also love if mine could get some critique, as well. I have a thread where I'm drawing free mayors, so all of my examples are on there. I would link you, but I'm on mobile right now. c'':


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 29, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Can my art get some critique?



Of course. : ) Just link me over to what you want critiqued and I'll do my best to help!



KelseyHendrix said:


> I'd also love if mine could get some critique, as well. I have a thread where I'm drawing free mayors, so all of my examples are on there. I would link you, but I'm on mobile right now. c'':



Absolutely! I'll be around, so linking later is fine! If not tonight, tomorrow is cool too.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is the direct link! xx


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Alright, thanks. : )

Critique for *KelseyHendrix*:

Now, the thing about critique that is difficult is not knowing how much of a work is just the artist's "style". So take what I say with a grain of salt if it's part of what you naturally like to do with your style.

I noticed something almost right away that seems common in your art, and that is the lack of shoulder slope. Shoulders slope naturally. They aren't straight across on either side. It never hurts to take a peek in the mirror and see how your own body works and is shaped! (Unless you prefer looking up anatomy examples. That works, too!) Also, these all seem to be really quick things that you were doing as simple requests, right? So I'm not sure how much critique you want me to give on that front, but I though I assume this was a conscious decision on your part, using flat colors tends to be just that: flat. There's no depth at all. Sometimes even just a little bit of shading here and there can bring out a nice amount of depth and give more "volume" to a picture. I realize that you said that you "can't shade", but in art, what you need to do to improve is challenge yourself with things that you find difficult or can't do well (example: I suck at hands and I used to hide them in pictures all the time. I never improved that way. I only started to get better at them after I forced myself to draw them and practiced them extensively.). And in some of the pictures you did, within what you linked me to, I noted that the ears were sometimes a little too high (like in this one). It's fine to take some artistic direction it, but if you want to be accurate, they would be a little bit lower. Again, using a mirror can help you see how facial features line up. : )

Another thing in general is to not be afraid to take time with your art! The longer you take to make something look good, the better it will turn out in the end. It can be frustrating sometimes when something doesn't work out the right way, I know, but just as a word of advice. Also, I don't know if you do this with your art or not, but guidelines are a wonderful thing to use! They help you keep features lined up, change facial directions, line up the body, etc. 

I hope that some of this helps!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool! I would love some critiques if I could ever manage to finish my pieces. XD


----------



## plantlet (Dec 30, 2014)

Ahh, I would love some critique!! Here is a link to my art gallery thread and here is my art blog! I suggest looking both because they have artwork I haven't posted on each other aha!

Thank you so much for offering critiques!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Cool! I would love some critiques if I could ever manage to finish my pieces. XD



Well if/when you do, I'll be here. : )



plantlet said:


> Ahh, I would love some critique!! Here is a link to my art gallery thread and here is my art blog! I suggest looking both because they have artwork I haven't posted on each other aha!
> 
> Thank you so much for offering critiques!!



My pleasure to offer them! But I have to admit... I find your work incredibly hard to critique since it's almost completely based on your own style. I don't feel like I can really pick apart anatomy or anything like that, because it seems to be how you give your art its life (along with the colors) and individuality. I have noticed that some of your women look a bit on the masculine side (very defined muscles and stiff facial structure, broad shoulders, etc), but again, there's nothing wrong with that and it could be very much intentional for all I know. And I noticed that in some of your pieces, the arm lengths change---which by I mean to say is that same individual's arms. The right or the left end up looking significantly shorter/longer than the other one. (For example, the male character in Azukitan's piece.) Another thing I noted that only seems to happen sometimes in what I've seen of your work is that the harsher shading angles on the face can sometimes make them look a little bit collapsed/imploded (these two for example). 

Again, I'm really sorry I can't say more! I just feel that your work is incredibly stylized, so it's difficult to pick out specifics that may or may not be just a part of your very unique and cool style. I did my best, though. Take it all with a grain of salt. I hope it helps you in some way!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 30, 2014)

I would love some critique? ><


Spoiler



http://fav.me/d8bo4fl
It's mostly flat colouring apart from the face and the hair, but it's an adoptable and i love love some pointers on how to make it more appealing for more buyers ^^


Thank you very much <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Emzy said:


> I would love some critique? ><
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sure thing!

The first thing that stood out to me right away were the ends of the shoulders. Unless someone has the bones from the back of their shoulders sticking out, the shoulders would be rounded on the ends instead of sharp as you depicted. The slope carries down and curves off of where the shoulder meets the arm. You seem to have a good grasp with drawing hands, so bravo! Her upper chest/torso does seem a bit strange, though. A girl/woman's chest/breasts are not close to level with their shoulders---they're down a bit further. And the way the jacket/vest is shaped over them seems a little off at the angle you've chosen. Her torso is just a little bit too skinny for her arms---it doesn't line up naturally with them. They look a little detached. Aside from that, the rest of her body and pose looks pretty good. The face and hair are nice, as well. 

In my opinion, if you were to give the character a little more shading, particularly on the skin, that would help her stand out more and mesh better with the face and hair, where you did add shading. As is, she looks looks a little unfinished since the coloring isn't uniform in that sense. (Lots more detail in coloring/shading above the neck than below it.)

I hope that helps! If you're confused about the torso and chest, try looking up some anatomy references of young women.


----------



## Emzy (Dec 30, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> The first thing that stood out to me right away were the ends of the shoulders. Unless someone has the bones from the back of their shoulders sticking out, the shoulders would be rounded on the ends instead of sharp as you depicted. The slope carries down and curves off of where the shoulder meets the arm. You seem to have a good grasp with drawing hands, so bravo! Her upper chest/torso does seem a bit strange, though. A girl/woman's chest/breasts are not close to level with their shoulders---they're down a bit further. And the way the jacket/vest is shaped over them seems a little off at the angle you've chosen. Her torso is just a little bit too skinny for her arms---it doesn't line up naturally with them. They look a little detached. Aside from that, the rest of her body and pose looks pretty good. The face and hair are nice, as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your feedback!!! I will work hard and improve DD


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for the critique! <33


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 30, 2014)

gosh you're so good at critiques! if i wasn't so sensitive i would get one, you really know what you're talking about and you word things so well ahaha


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback!!! I will work hard and improve DD



You're very welcome! : ) I wish you the best of luck! If you need/want any more critique, you're always welcome to find it here.



KelseyHendrix said:


> Thank you for the critique! <33



You're welcome! Anytime~



Astro0 said:


> gosh you're so good at critiques! if i wasn't so sensitive i would get one, you really know what you're talking about and you word things so well ahaha



Hey, no worries! There's nothing wrong with being sensitive, either. : ) The only thing that bothers me is how people tend to view critiques as a negative thing, when it's really not---it's a positive thing that is meant to help someone improve. I still understand that a lot of people don't like them and that's fine. I just don't approve of how it's treated like villainizing someone's art. Saying "This is bad/this sucks" isn't critique---that's just being a jerk. 

Anyway, I'm glad you think so! I figure I might as well use the many years I've been learning things to help out others if I can. Make some use of being an older lady. lol


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 30, 2014)

Would it be possible for me to get another critique? c'':

I listened to what you said and tried to draw further, with proper shoulder slopes (I'm just nervous about going full body and the like) and shading that is probably v v wrong, but. It's an attempt.



Spoiler








This is MayorLou's OC, btw!​



Just compared to yesterday I think I've improved a bit. I like it more than my others, at least. c:


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 30, 2014)

Could I get some advice about coloring something? ^^ 
Your coloring is really nice.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Would it be possible for me to get another critique? c'':
> 
> I listened to what you said and tried to draw further, with proper shoulder slopes (I'm just nervous about going full body and the like) and shading that is probably v v wrong, but. It's an attempt.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about rushing! Take the steps that you're comfortable with. If you're not comfortable trying full body, work your way up or down, or practice specific parts of the body if you want. Guidelines are a great thing that will help you along the way of whatever you decide to try, though.

I definitely see improvement! Depending how the character is behaving, the shoulders may slope up a bit if the character is hunching their shoulders upward (and that brings the shoulders up toward chin-level), or sloping down more if she's relaxed. (Here's a few examples: shoulders sloped up (can indicate things like bashfulness, playfulness, fear/shock, shrug of the shoulders, lifted arms, etc), shoulders sloped down (normal, relaxed position, exaggerated down more with a hunch of the neck could indicate sadness, laziness, etc), one up and one down). Another thing to note in the shoulders is how they connect and shape the collarbone area. The collarbone slopes down into a dip, not up as you depicted. It slides down off the roll of the shoulder inward and angles down into a dip, connecting similarly with the other shoulder on the other side (when shoulders are relaxed, they would be like a mirror image). 

The shading definitely gives some depth to your work, so that's great! My next advice would be to make the shading a bit more noticeable. I would advise using colors that stand out a bit more, rather than going just one tiny shade lighter or darker (unless you do extreme layered shading, but that's getting very advanced). There's nothing wrong with lighter shading, of course, but it doesn't add a lot of depth to what you're drawing/coloring. And the most important thing to keep in mind about shading is to know where you want your light source(s) to be from. That will determine where the shading is. For the examples up above, take the last one, with the one shoulder up and one down that I showed you---I determined the light source to be from the upper left and I shaded the character with that in mind. Hopefully that will help give you some idea of what I mean. : )

Also, have you considered using less bulky lines to do your lineart? Even if you prefer using a binary/pencil tool, you can usually adjust the size of it (depending on what program you're using). The lines are a bit uneven and you could smooth them out with a pen tool or something less pixelated. That's just a suggestion, though! And the eraser tool is also your friend. If some lines look to be sticking out or connecting a little harshly or too thick in some area, you can take the eraser and dust that bit off. 

That's about all I can say, but I definitely see that you're working toward improvement and that's great! I hope this critique will help you as well. And remember: never be afraid to use references! They're great for getting the hang of how things work and connect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaceGloves said:


> Could I get some advice about coloring something? ^^
> Your coloring is really nice.



Absolutely. : ) Coloring can be stylistic, but if you'd like some advice, I'd be happy to do my best to provide it for you.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you loads, again! Sometimes I do a bit deeper shading and I think: 'No, that's too dark.' I think it may be possible that I'm struggling with finding the _colour_ to shade with, and therefore going too dark worries me that I'll wash it out or something.

But I'll definitely take everything you have in mind. I need to get out of this little comfort bubble I have and try different perspectives and poses and the like. c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Thank you loads, again! Sometimes I do a bit deeper shading and I think: 'No, that's too dark.' I think it may be possible that I'm struggling with finding the _colour_ to shade with, and therefore going too dark worries me that I'll wash it out or something.
> 
> But I'll definitely take everything you have in mind. I need to get out of this little comfort bubble I have and try different perspectives and poses and the like. c:



You're very welcome!

And that's the spirit! Art is an experimentation and trial and error process! So never be afraid to try something. If you don't like it or it doesn't work out, there's no harm done! It's perfectly fine to have "comfort zones" in art---I think all of us have them for one thing or another, but never be afraid to push those boundaries a little bit and try something different/new. If nothing else, you're bound to learn something from it. : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Tentatively opening for *ONE* shop "offer" slot---

Basically, make me an offer for a single character bust sketch (Mayor, OC, canon character, villager, etc.). And provide references, please.

This is _not_ first come, first serve, so I'll choose the one that appeals the most to/inspires me. No specific time frame---I'll pick when I've found one that sparks me.

I _may_ perhaps choose more than one, but I'm not holding myself to that and I ask that you don't, either---it depends on how inspired I am and how much time I can scrounge up.

Thanks!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 31, 2014)

Ooooo will take my chances here haha will post ref in a sec as I would be honored for a piece of my main OC as well 8D

Kairi Amakura - [X]
Notes: She is 5 ft. exactly, very happy-go-lucky and tends to be hotheaded easily, she has vicious/sharp sky blue eyes and is usually either grinning or scowling depending on the situation : ) Usually has daggers on hand when fighting.
Offer: 400 TBT+

Regardless best of luck whoever you choose and it will be lovely to see the outcome as it always is for me : D


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

I need to save up bells specifically for occasions like this ;A;

I want to offer a blue candy for a couple bust sketch of Kana and Hiro, but asjkfhldjs XD


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ooh I'd love for you to do my OC Uriel! Offering 750tbt


Spoiler: refs!


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

I just want to clarify something, guys! By a bust sketch, I mean just that! I probably won't color it. (I can't say for certain, but I was intending just a sketch.) So my apologies if I gave anyone the wrong idea. I just want to be clear with what I'm offering at the moment so no one gets disappointed or offers more than they intend. I should have elaborated more.

Feel free to edit your offers if you had the wrong idea!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 31, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I just want to clarify something, guys! By a bust sketch, I mean just that! I probably won't color it. (I can't say for certain, but I was intending just a sketch.) So my apologies if I gave anyone the wrong idea. I just want to be clear with what I'm offering at the moment so no one gets disappointed or offers more than they intend. I should have elaborated more.
> 
> Feel free to edit your offers if you had the wrong idea!



Changed my price slightly but I still love sketches so no disappointment here : ) Can add TBT if necessary 8D


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, guys~

I'll wait for more options before I decide.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

A little bampu~


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

One more hip-bamp for the road.

Happy Christmas Eve, folks~


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Why do I not have much TBT o.0
I need to save my TBT for my giveaway
Do you accept collectible? I can give u a red candy and a yellow candy


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

Sej said:


> Why do I not have much TBT o.0
> I need to save my TBT for my giveaway
> Do you accept collectible? I can give u a red candy and a yellow candy



I have a lot of those, so I don't know what I would do with them. Sorry!



Nonetheless, guys, still waiting to see if anyone else wants to make an offer for a sketch. Doesn't have to be spectacular or anything. I'm just trying to spark my drawing muse. If not, I'll choose later today.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

Iiiii guess that's it, then!

I'll be going with *Astro's OC, Uriel*. 

Thanks, everyone~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 1, 2015)

For *Astro0*:







Here you go! I hope I did your OC Uriel justice/to your liking! I ended up wanting to color instead of shade with a pencil. I wasn't sure what to do about the colors, since your two refs of him had different color codes. I went closer to the one you did of him in full color. 

Anyway, hope you enjoy the result!

And congrats, yours is my first finished art piece of 2015!


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> For *Astro0*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness I love it so much! Yeah that second ref is a liiittle outdated, I'm planning on making him a proper ref page soon, but you got the colours perfect!
Yay thats so exciting, thank you so much for drawing him!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 1, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Oh my goodness I love it so much! Yeah that second ref is a liiittle outdated, I'm planning on making him a proper ref page soon, but you got the colours perfect!
> Yay thats so exciting, thank you so much for drawing him!



You're very welcome! Haha, glad I picked the right ref to go by, then. XD

I figured you probably wouldn't mind if I colored him. lol I meant to do flat colors, but somehow I seem to almost always end up shading even when I don't mean to. Ah well.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 1, 2015)

wooo he looks so cute!!  even your sketches are fantastic sobs............. i love it tho <333 grats on your first piece of '15~~~


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 1, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome! Haha, glad I picked the right ref to go by, then. XD
> 
> I figured you probably wouldn't mind if I colored him. lol I meant to do flat colors, but somehow I seem to almost always end up shading even when I don't mean to. Ah well.



haha i do the same, i always go to do flats then i find myself shading them half an hour later! did you want some more bells since you did colour and shade it? i wouldnt want to steal from you haha


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> wooo he looks so cute!!  even your sketches are fantastic sobs............. i love it tho <333 grats on your first piece of '15~~~



Aww, thanks (on both accounts)! I'm glad you liked it! It's technically not the first thing I've _drawn_ in the new year, but it's the first finished thing I've done.



Astro0 said:


> haha i do the same, i always go to do flats then i find myself shading them half an hour later! did you want some more bells since you did colour and shade it? i wouldnt want to steal from you haha



Yeah, I dunno why I end up doing that, really. Flat colors can look very nice, as well. I just like having depth in coloring, I suppose. Hahaha.

Nah, it's all good! I wouldn't ever consider that something like 'stealing'. It was my own choice to do more with it after I said I was probably going to just have it as a sketch. You nor anyone else pressured me into it. I just felt the drive and went with the flow. lol


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Opening for *A REQUEST OR TWO*.

I'm not sure on the specific amount yet. It depends on how I feel tomorrow, as I don't know if I'm likely to start it/them tonight, seeing as it's 1:30AM. 

Anyway, same as before: _*NOT*_ first come, first serve. Leave your references here and I will decide (probably tomorrow) which I will do/which one(s) inspire me. This will likely be sketches, though, not full color stuff.

NOTE: I'm specifically looking for mayors *OR* villagers. (Not mayors with villagers, sorry.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Boopsie before beddie~


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd love to toss my mayor in for consideration ^^


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuelia from fantasy life? 



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Alvery (Jan 2, 2015)

Edited~ 

Please consider my mayor? c:



Spoiler



Mayor Alvery:
View attachment 73144
Though, could you draw her hair as long, rather than short?  

art by kyukon:







Thank you! Also, sorry for earlier! xP


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Yuelia from fantasy life?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref





Alvery said:


> Please consider my oc? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, guys! I thought I said it clearly enough, but to clarify again: I meant that I am looking for Mayor *OR* Villager requests only. I'm not looking for OCs/series characters right now! I added the second part, since I didn't want people to mistake it for meaning mayors AND villagers, but rather to be clear it was only one or the other.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh sorry then I guess my mayor? 



Spoiler: References X3


----------



## Alvery (Jan 2, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Sorry, guys! I thought I said it clearly enough, but to clarify again: I meant that I am looking for Mayor *OR* Villager requests only. I'm not looking for OCs/series characters right now! I added the second part, since I didn't want people to mistake it for meaning mayors AND villagers, but rather to be clear it was only one or the other.



Ah, alright! c: Like I said earlier, sorry for the misunderstanding  I'll edit my earlier post in a moment for mayor refs, if that's alright with you~ if not, just ignore it XD


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe consider my mayor? 
Reference here 
Thanks!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd love it if you could do my OC, who IS a villager/mayor.
[ Ref ]

Not sure if you would like photos of my in-game mayor as she wears something very much different.  I don't mind either as the reference.
[ In-Game Ref ]

Thank you either way!


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 2, 2015)

Would be honored if you draw my mayor <3


Spoiler: ref


----------



## Emzy (Jan 2, 2015)

My mayor maybe? ^7^
http://everlastingnightmare.weebly.com/mayor-kitsune.html


----------



## Cudon (Jan 2, 2015)

My mayor maybe? c:



Spoiler:  calypso ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ribboned straw hat
- thick glasses
- qr coat w dress
- leg warmers, not in pic tho, old ref :c
(http://moridb.com/items/socks/leg-warmers)
(the pattern isnt all that clear so they can be one colored
- basketball shoes

just some other things to note:
- please make the glasses bulky 
- notice the ruffles on the dress 
- umbrella can be drawn with her
Coat qr:


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Bumpin'~

Man, zero villager requests, huh?


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 2, 2015)

Ah, your villagers are hecka cute. (Your TBT piece, omg. Julian looking all fabulous) <3

I'd love to see you draw either Hazel or Ankha ~


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 2, 2015)

Are requests still open?? because I would love some art of my mayor D: I tried my best to make a good Ref sheet~ >w<;; *sucks at ref sheets*



Spoiler


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Just a reminder: I'm only going to choose one or two of the requests for now! So please don't post if you would be upset that I don't choose yours! I'm looking for inspiration, but I don't have the time or the motivation to do tons of requests.

Thank you! And feel free to keep those requests coming in. I haven't decide which to do just yet.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 2, 2015)

If requests are still open, I'll post mine here~ 
I'd love it if you could draw him {x}​


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

A love-bump for the road while I head out to get foods~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 2, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'd love it if you could do my OC, who IS a villager/mayor.
> [ Ref ]
> 
> Not sure if you would like photos of my in-game mayor as she wears something very much different.  I don't mind either as the reference.
> ...





gnoixaim said:


> Ah, your villagers are hecka cute. (Your TBT piece, omg. Julian looking all fabulous) <3
> 
> I'd love to see you draw either Hazel or Ankha ~



I have chosen these two! 

I chose a mayor that I don't see get drawn/asked to be drawn a whole lot, plus the style was pretty simple and cute, and I wasn't looking for anything super-detailed, so it hit the bell I needed to feel inspired.

And the other, because she was literally the only one to suggest villagers instead of a mayor, which made me very happy! I'm not sure which of the villagers I'll do yet. I'll look up refs for them both and decide.

Thanks to everyone who offered up refs of their mayors! Sorry that I didn't choose yours! It was nothing personal at all. I was just hoping for a little more variety than tons of mayors. You're free to request again sometime if/when I open up requests again.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm over the moon. Thank you Amissapanda! I've admired your work for sometime, and this is amazing! I can't stop smiling. Sorry #><#
I just had to say that. Thank you again.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm over the moon. Thank you Amissapanda! I've admired your work for sometime, and this is amazing! I can't stop smiling. Sorry #><#
> I just had to say that. Thank you again.



Ahh, no need to be sorry! I'm honored, really! 'Tis my pleasure. And I hope the sketch will live up to your expectations.

Speaking of that, I finished sketching both today. I just need to scan and clean them up and I'll post after that.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 3, 2015)

Can my art get some critique?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 3, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Can my art get some critique?



Just follow what I asked on the initial post!


---

Also, for *Gnoixaim*:






I went with Ankha, as I've never tried to draw her before and her design was very interesting and piqued my inspiration to give a shot at. Hope you like her~!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 3, 2015)

For *Chibi.Hoshi*:






Here you go! It is your mayor~ Though I didn't really color the sketch outright, I added what I like to call "monochrome undercoloring" (in shades of red/peach/brown) for the hey of it. Hopefully that doesn't bother you!

Anyway, I hope you like it. : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> For *Chibi.Hoshi*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EK, oh my goodness! Thank you, shes so cute! I don't mind! I love it!
Thank you, thank you, thank you, did I say thank you?

*P.S.* Eat this donation.

Also, you don't mind if I use this drawing as a ref for my oc?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh wow ankha looks absolutely adorable! Definitely keeping my eyes on this thread to see more of your art and to try and request again if you ever open requests :>


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> EK, oh my goodness! Thank you, shes so cute! I don't mind! I love it!
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, did I say thank you?
> 
> *P.S.* Eat this donation.
> ...



You're very welcome! : ) I'm glad to hear that you liked it! And thank you for the tip, too! That was nice of you.

Feel free to use it as a reference if you want---I don't mind! As long as you credit me for it, it's all good!



MindlessPatch said:


> Oh wow ankha looks absolutely adorable! Definitely keeping my eyes on this thread to see more of your art and to try and request again if you ever open requests :>



Hehe, thanks a lot! I'm glad you approve of the result! I still struggle with villagers, so I need to practice them a lot more. I'm sure I'll open up for requests again sometime, but I don't know when.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

aww, hopefully next time <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You're very welcome! : ) I'm glad to hear that you liked it! And thank you for the tip, too! That was nice of you.
> 
> Feel free to use it as a reference if you want---I don't mind! As long as you credit me for it, it's all good!


Of course, you're welcome <3


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Just follow what I asked on the initial post!





Spoiler: Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/rnXpDw9.png
http://i.imgur.com/zXhOrnm.png
http://i.imgur.com/1wepfLs.png
http://i.imgur.com/gAhUQBL.png
http://i.imgur.com/4fELxop.png
http://i.imgur.com/OfvJGDI.jpg
http://oi61.tinypic.com/vqmm94.jpg
http://oi61.tinypic.com/e7dw13.jpg


Thank you so much!


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Just follow what I asked on the initial post!
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



Awe, she looks amazing! Her snooty-ness <333 Thanks for drawing her!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 4, 2015)

I finally finished that Marth piece after several weeks. I would love some critique on my work.  Some estimates on what they would sell for would be cool too if you could do that. Thank you! 

My Gallery


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 4, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you possibly limit this to one or two at a time? That's a bit overwhelming for me to give critique on all of them at once. Please pick one or two that stand out for you on needing critique with.



Lolipup said:


> aww, hopefully next time <3



We shall see~!



gnoixaim said:


> Awe, she looks amazing! Her snooty-ness <333 Thanks for drawing her!



My pleasure! : ) Glad you liked her!



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I finally finished that Marth piece after several weeks. I would love some critique on my work.  Some estimates on what they would sell for would be cool too if you could do that. Thank you!
> 
> My Gallery



As much as I'd love to critique for you, I have no knowledge of realism when it comes to art. (I avoid it, since it was never something I liked doing, personally.) I'm afraid that nothing I could say would really help you. The finished product looks great, though! Very detailed colored and shading, layered and yet smooth and seamless. 

Again, I apologize. I just have no realism knowledge to base critique on and I'm at a complete loss on what to say.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh ok. Well thanks again for trying!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 4, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Could you possibly limit this to one or two at a time? That's a bit overwhelming for me to give critique on all of them at once. Please pick one or two that stand out for you on needing critique with.



Oh, I'm so sorry! >~< 


Spoiler: Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/rnXpDw9.png
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=e7dw13&s=8#.VKlnM4rF-tc


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Mabye try drawing Brendan from the pokemon series?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 4, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Oh ok. Well thanks again for trying!



Sure thing! Sorry I couldn't do more for you.



MC4pros said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! >~<
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...



The first one looks pretty good. The coloring is solid and bold, with a fair amount of shading to bring out contrast and lighting. However, the right eye (as in the viewer's right, not the character's right) seems a little off-kilter/lopsided just slightly and too far inward on the face. It's very minor, but since there isn't much for me to pick out in a headshot, I'm working with what I have. Since she's facing forward directly, the eyes should match up on both sides. And on that same side as the tilted eye, the ear is noticeably lower than the other one, too. You want to try to keep those uniform so they match up on either side. Also, some of the linework (which I take it is pen?) could use a little bit of eraser clean-up, particularly on some of the hair (up top) and the facial structure lines.

I don't know if it was intention/your style or not, but she also appears to be missing her eyebrows. 

That's about at nit-picky as I can get with a headshot piece, but I hope it helps you in some way! 

As for the second one, I have to ask---did you copy it from another image? If so, can you post the image as well? Comparing the two will help me find where you need the improvement. It looks good as is, though there's some minor color bleeding in the hair and the sailor top. Nothing a little eraser magic can't fix.



Luckypinch said:


> Mabye try drawing Brendan from the pokemon series?



I am not currently open for requests, sorry.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 4, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> The first one looks pretty good. The coloring is solid and bold, with a fair amount of shading to bring out contrast and lighting. However, the right eye (as in the viewer's right, not the character's right) seems a little off-kilter/lopsided just slightly and too far inward on the face. It's very minor, but since there isn't much for me to pick out in a headshot, I'm working with what I have. Since she's facing forward directly, the eyes should match up on both sides. And on that same side as the tilted eye, the ear is noticeably lower than the other one, too. You want to try to keep those uniform so they match up on either side. Also, some of the linework (which I take it is pen?) could use a little bit of eraser clean-up, particularly on some of the hair (up top) and the facial structure lines.
> 
> I don't know if it was intention/your style or not, but she also appears to be missing her eyebrows.
> 
> ...



Thank you sooo much for tips! The line work looks a bit off because my scanner created black areas there for some reason and I decided not to put eyebrows on the first drawing. The second image was copied from here:http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130921132220/naginoasukara/images/4/41/Happy_Manaka.png
I know it may seem quite different from my drawing because I was trying to copy the image from memory instead of referring to it whenever I needed to.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 5, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Thank you sooo much for tips! The line work looks a bit off because my scanner created black areas there for some reason and I decided not to put eyebrows on the first drawing. The second image was copied from here:http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130921132220/naginoasukara/images/4/41/Happy_Manaka.png
> I know it may seem quite different from my drawing because I was trying to copy the image from memory instead of referring to it whenever I needed to.



You're welcome! I know scanners can be a butt about that kind of thing, but you can always smooth it out/fix it up in your art program with the eraser, etc. 

Ahh, if it's a from-memory piece there's not much I can really critique, since you'd just refer to the original image in that case, to see how close you got to depicting what you were attempting to copy.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 8, 2015)

*Attention:*

*I am taking one (or maybe a couple if I feel up to it) Villager doodle requests!*

This is *not* first-come, first-serve. I'll choose out of those who reply if/when a villager strikes my inspiration.

Please only request one villager at a time, not a whole bunch of them. Thank you~

Edit: Also, *please include a reference*! My computer is kind of weird about loading AC Wiki sites. It would be a big help. Thank you!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

My bestiest bestie, Mira? My love!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Ah I'd love to request Chief :>


Spoiler: Ref :)


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> My bestiest bestie, Mira? My love!





MindlessPatch said:


> Ah I'd love to request Chief :>



Both will be considered, thank you!

And I don't expect you to have seen my edit on my post asking for requests, so I'll go ahead and point it out. It would be a big help, if you don't mind!


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 8, 2015)

Kid Cat maybe? c:

He's my favorite jock villager. My bbyz.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

AHa! You edited after I posted! I will most certainly post a reference! No probs at all!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 8, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> Kid Cat maybe? c:
> 
> He's my favorite jock villager. My bbyz.



Considered, thanks!



aleshapie said:


> AHa! You edited after I posted! I will most certainly post a reference! No probs at all!
> 
> View attachment 80173
> 
> View attachment 80174



Thanks a lot! Haha, I know I edited after---that's why I posted to call attention to it. I wouldn't have expected you guys to read my mind. XD


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Edited my original post to include a ref ^^


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to request Fang because he's #1 bae.



Spoiler: Refffff











Actually, either him or Rodeo!



Spoiler: Refffff


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 8, 2015)

Maybe Beau and Cookie jks sorry
Uhh Fauna?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet Normal Mitzi?


Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  













Spoiler:


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

This one might be a bit of a challenge: I'd like to request *Lionel*. 







and here's the official picture: 

https://31.media.tumblr.com/d93c5d7f223139a57ba36fa69abb537f/tumblr_inline_nd1bfwuoxx1sd2m9k.png


----------



## Cudon (Jan 8, 2015)

Tiffany perhaps? She's lovely uwu

ill edit in a ref here in a sec
aand heere it iiss



Spoiler


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 8, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Ah I'd love to request Chief :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref :)
> ...





aleshapie said:


> AHa! You edited after I posted! I will most certainly post a reference! No probs at all!
> 
> View attachment 80173
> 
> View attachment 80174





queertactics said:


> This one might be a bit of a challenge: I'd like to request *Lionel*.
> 
> View attachment 80178
> 
> ...



*Chosen!* 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

Woot-Woot! So excited! These are gonna be awesome to see!


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

have fun!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

*Chief*, for *Mindless Patch*:







I just meant to do sketches to get a feel for the characters, but I ended up uh... wanting to color them. Haha. Ah well. It's good practice for familiarizing with their color schemes. And I'm learning to draw more villagers, so yay! I have drawn a couple wolf villagers before, but never Chief specifically.

Hope you like it~ (He's supposed to be whistling. Idk.)


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness. Thank you so so so much!!~ He looks absolutely amazing! (I got the vibe he was whistling. Like how in game villagers whistle or sing or whatever and there's music notes around them) Thank you again! Absolutely love it :>


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 9, 2015)

Super cuuute! Chief is my bae and defs my favourite male villager, you did him so well!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2015)

Can't... breathe...
Too... cute... *wheezes*


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my goodness. Thank you so so so much!!~ He looks absolutely amazing! (I got the vibe he was whistling. Like how in game villagers whistle or sing or whatever and there's music notes around them) Thank you again! Absolutely love it :>



You're welcome. Glad you liked it~ Chief was fun to draw. I like drawing the wolves, though I still need a bit of work on their faces. It was fun, though!



Astro0 said:


> Super cuuute! Chief is my bae and defs my favourite male villager, you did him so well!



Thanks a lot! I do have preference for Fang, personally, but Chief is great too! I'm glad you think he was done decently for a first try!



azukitan said:


> Can't... breathe...
> Too... cute... *wheezes*



*gets oxygen support for you* I didn't think I needed a warning for the cuteness. D: You have taught me a lesson. lolol Just kidding. Thank you!

-------

Mira is in the works and on her way next~

And sorry for the late replies. Got up late today and then had to immediately bundle up and spend an hour outside shoveling a foot and a half of snow from the driveway. Fun times.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> My bestiest bestie, Mira? My love!



*Mira*, for *Aleshapie*!






I'm not sure why I found a bunny villager, out of everything, so difficult, but it was a good challenge, nonetheless! She was fun to draw and I love her little outfit. 

I hope you like the result. : )


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2015)

Spunky Mira, my favorite female villager <3 Despite the struggle, you certainly did her justice. Sailor V would be so proud :'D


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Spunky Mira, my favorite female villager <3 Despite the struggle, you certainly did her justice. Sailor V would be so proud :'D



Thanks, Azu. I know she's a favorite of yours, too, so I'm glad you thought I did her justice. ;^;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

Ba-boop~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

One bamp before sleeps~

Guess she's not around tonight.

I'll finish Lionel tomorrow.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 9, 2015)

Will be trying to catch up tomorrow with you 8'D Oh my, many people to check up with on my end haha : ) And those villagers are just the cutest, Amissa<3


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm loving your new sigs! so colorful~


----------



## queertactics (Jan 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> One bamp before sleeps~
> 
> Guess she's not around tonight.
> 
> I'll finish Lionel tomorrow.



[screams in anticipation]


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know but if you ever have the time Mabye draw Pietro Biskit or poppy xD


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> *Mira*, for *Aleshapie*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHREEEK! She is so flippin' adorable! OMG...NAILED IT! THANK YOU!! She is absolutely adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You really captured her personality! I am super excited!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 10, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Will be trying to catch up tomorrow with you 8'D Oh my, many people to check up with on my end haha : ) And those villagers are just the cutest, Amissa<3



No prob! Don't stress yourself. I don't want you to feel like it's an obligation or anything. But thanks, glad you liked the villagers~



Sholee said:


> I'm loving your new sigs! so colorful~



I was glad for Pengu's info about the rotating sig so I can properly display them all. : )



queertactics said:


> [screams in anticipation]



I'll do my best to have it done later today~ I hope it'll be worth your anticipation. lol



Luckypinch said:


> I don't know but if you ever have the time Mabye draw Pietro Biskit or poppy xD



Requests are closed, sorry.



aleshapie said:


> SHREEEK! She is so flippin' adorable! OMG...NAILED IT! THANK YOU!! She is absolutely adorable!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You really captured her personality! I am super excited!



I'm happy to hear that you liked the result. Considering I've never had her as a villager nor knew much about her, I'm pleased to hear that I was able to capture her essence.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 10, 2015)

queertactics said:


> have fun!!



*Lionel*, for *queertactics*!






Boy, he really was a challenge, but I'm glad I took it! I'm not very confident with cat-like faces, much less a tiger's, but it was a good exercise and I think he at least looks somewhat like he's supposed to? lol

Anyway, I hope you like him. It's not every day I draw lions with facial hair. Hahahahaha~

(But really, he was fun to try.)


----------



## Sholee (Jan 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> *Lionel*, for *queertactics*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man that stache' 

you did amazinggg!


----------



## queertactics (Jan 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> *Lionel*, for *queertactics*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



//faints 

ohmygoodness. oh. my god. this is me rn 



he looks so* cool *im ecstatic oh my _god_ aaaaaaaaaaa ; v ;


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> *Lionel*, for *queertactics*!



Wow! I bet he was tough!...But he came out GREAT!! Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 11, 2015)

Sholee said:


> oh man that stache'
> 
> you did amazinggg!



Ahhh, thank youuuu~ I'm glad you thought so, despite it being a first try.



queertactics said:


> //faints
> 
> ohmygoodness. oh. my god. this is me rn
> 
> ...



I'm really happy that you liked it! Put a lot more into these doodles than I was expecting to, so I'm at least pleased that the requesters like the results. And I got some practice in on animal villagers I haven't drawn before, too. Enjoy your "cool cat". *gets hit with a shoe*



aleshapie said:


> Wow! I bet he was tough!...But he came out GREAT!! Awesome, just awesome!



He was definitely as much of a challenge as queertastic said he would be. But I'm glad I gave him a shot. Thanks and I'm glad you liked how he came out, too~!




That's it for the requests for now, folks. And probably for awhile. I'm feeling very little motivation lately. I might end up trying to do another auction this week at some point to try to give myself some drive to do a nice finished piece. We'll see.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 15, 2015)

Bamping this~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

*SKETCH PAGE SHOP IS.... OPEN!*

*Please see the Original Post!*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Do I, do I not, do I, do I not!?!???!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

*Username:* emmatheweirdo
*Reference(s):* {x}
*Order:* sketch sheet, i'm obsessed ;w;
*Amount:* 1150tbt? c:
*Lineart Color:* Whatever you think looks best, dark blue, dark green, etc. 
*Other notes:* pretty classic kind of girl, she likes gardening and reading books, but everything is up to you, have fun with it <33


----------



## pengutango (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG!! It would be awesome if you could draw one of my OCs in armor, but I wanted to run it by you before I fill out a form. If you okay it, I'll edit in a form. I am open to alternative outfits too. I have one I can show you, that I've had other artists draw if they weren't comfortable with drawing armor. But, new outfits that I don't currently have would be cool too.

EDIT: Added form

Username: pengutango
Reference(s): *Cameron:* *[x]*
Order: Sketch sheet
Villager?: No
Lineart Color: Reddish brown, like his hair color
Amount: 1k
Other notes: Possibly this outfit -- *[x]*, but I am open to other outfits too, if you wanted to design one. I could also grab other outfits for inspiration. 

Better view of the outfit: *[x]* (can also get a larger pic of the art that I got of Adrianna & Madeleine wearing the outfit if needed. The logo btw is the N7 logo.

*Personality:* Loyal, charming, friendly, impulsive, strong-willed

Also, to add one more lil thing, would it be possible to send me a larger version of the sketch sheet? Totally wanna try coloring it in the future. Still need to color that other pic you drew for me, but I'm so lazy... XD Not sure what size you usually go with when you scan the images onto your computer, so yeah... ^^;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Username:* emmatheweirdo
> *Reference(s):* {x}
> *Order:* sketch sheet, i'm obsessed ;w;
> *Amount:* 1150tbt? c:
> ...



ACCEPTED! Slot 1 is yours!



pengutango said:


> OMG!! It would be awesome if you could draw one of my OCs in armor, but I wanted to run it by you before I fill out a form. If you okay it, I'll edit in a form. I am open to alternative outfits too.
> 
> *Madeleine:* *[x]*
> 
> ...



Hm, well, to be entirely honest, I'm not sure if I can pull off the armor on those characters very well. That's some intricate stuff. I'm also a bit confused with Madeleline, since the two references you have of her look very different.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 16, 2015)

Username: sheepie
Reference(s): x
Order: sketch sheet
Villager?: erik; x
Lineart Color: browns/tans/oranges or anything you think would look nice. [if you could somehow incorporate the color pink, since it's my favorite, that'd be fantastic.]
Amount: 1600 tbt
Other notes: if you accept, i hope you have fun with this ^^~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

*is still trying to decide* ahhhh!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Hm, well, to be entirely honest, I'm not sure if I can pull off the armor on those characters very well. That's some intricate stuff. I'm also a bit confused with Madeleline, since the two references you have of her look very different.



Yeah, that's because I wasn't exactly specific on her hair length, so I gave artists almost complete control on it. My only requirement that it was at longest, it would be shoulder length and have some blonde streaks in it. More recently, it's been drawn shorter, like a bob, sorta thing. I'd have to grab a more recent pic I have of her. Probably should update that ref for future reference. XD

And no problem. Figured I'd ask first, since you never know. XD Btw, are you open to designing outfits at all or do you prefer a specific ref? I can edit my last post with a form shortly.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

sheepie said:


> Username: sheepie
> Reference(s): x
> Order: sketch sheet
> Villager?: erik; x
> ...



ACCEPTED! Slot 2 goes to you! 

I've never drawn Erik before, but I'll give him my best shot.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> ACCEPTED! Slot 2 goes to you!
> 
> I've never drawn Erik before, but I'll give him my best shot.



yess thank you so much ~ ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey Amissa, am I allowed to request one of just a villager or not?


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Yeah, that's because I wasn't exactly specific on her hair length, so I gave artists almost complete control on it. My only requirement that it was at longest, it would be shoulder length and have some blonde streaks in it. More recently, it's been drawn shorter, like a bob, sorta thing. I'd have to grab a more recent pic I have of her. Probably should update that ref for future reference. XD
> 
> And no problem. Figured I'd ask first, since you never know. XD Btw, are you open to designing outfits at all or do you prefer a specific ref? I can edit my last post with a form shortly.



Ahh, I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I was really confused that I was missing something. lol

I'd prefer references for outfits in this case, since creating outfits from scratch can take time (plus there's no guarantee that commissioners will like what I come up with). It's the best route to be sure I'm giving what's wanted. By the way, for say, the first OC, would she have a normal hand/arm in a different outfit? I really suck at weapons (at least non-simplistic ones), so I'm letting you know.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hey Amissa, am I allowed to request one of just a villager or not?



Ahhh, I didn't think of that. Well, I suppose it depends on the villager. But I don't see why not. It'd be the same base price as the mayor/OC, in that case, since full focus will be given to the villager with no mayor.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 16, 2015)

I added in my form, but I did leave a few notes: *[x]*


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

pengutango said:


> OMG!! It would be awesome if you could draw one of my OCs in armor, but I wanted to run it by you before I fill out a form. If you okay it, I'll edit in a form. I am open to alternative outfits too. I have one I can show you, that I've had other artists draw if they weren't comfortable with drawing armor. But, new outfits that I don't currently have would be cool too.
> 
> EDIT: Added form
> 
> ...



ACCEPTED! Slot 3 is one to call your own~

Just one more question: Do you have a bigger reference of the outfit you linked? There's a design on the jacket, but I can't make out what it is when it's that tiny. Thanks!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, I didn't think of that. Well, I suppose it depends on the villager. But I don't see why not. It'd be the same base price as the mayor/OC, in that case, since full focus will be given to the villager with no mayor.


Oh hmmm. Mitzi the cat? I was hoping you would make her similar to the last piece you made for me. (http://i.imgur.com/VDT9MZp.png)
Wanted them to match as I already have my mayor haha.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> ACCEPTED! Slot 3 is one to call your own~
> 
> Just one more question: Do you have a bigger reference of the outfit you linked? There's a design on the jacket, but I can't make out what it is when it's that tiny. Thanks!



Yes, I do, it's some official art, but it'll work. Will add that in. Thanks and will send over the bells in a lil bit. 

*EDIT: *Pretty sure I can find a larger image of the art I attached, so just let me know.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh hmmm. Mitzi the cat? I was hoping you would make her similar to the last piece you made for me. (http://i.imgur.com/VDT9MZp.png)
> Wanted them to match as I already have my mayor haha.



Do you have a reference for Mitzi? (I ask for the refs, since going to the Wiki pages that load up all the villagers taxes my firefox memory usage up to 800k and it's really annoying.)

By similar, do you mean the same size-ish? Or a bit smaller? Or the same outfit to match? I'm just a little bit confused by what you're asking for. XD; Sorry.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahh, I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I was really confused that I was missing something. lol
> 
> I'd prefer references for outfits in this case, since creating outfits from scratch can take time (plus there's no guarantee that commissioners will like what I come up with). It's the best route to be sure I'm giving what's wanted. By the way, for say, the first OC, would she have a normal hand/arm in a different outfit? I really suck at weapons (at least non-simplistic ones), so I'm letting you know.



And no prob. Yeah, I didn't realize it, but you have a good point since she does look a bit different. XD Okie dokes, that's fine. Oh, and if you were to draw Madeleine, the device she's wearing (called an omnitool) can be taken off, so it's not like it's attached to her.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Do you have a reference for Mitzi? (I ask for the refs, since going to the Wiki pages that load up all the villagers taxes my firefox memory usage up to 800k and it's really annoying.)
> 
> By similar, do you mean the same size-ish? Or a bit smaller? Or the same outfit to match? I'm just a little bit confused by what you're asking for. XD; Sorry.


Oh my here: http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...n/latest/scale-to-width/232?cb=20130719080515
I meant the color, my bad. (But now that I think about it, your not offering any color are you?)

I'm not sure since its 1k for a villager (I'm trying to save my bells). As much as I love your art, I might pass and let someone else take the slot.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my here: http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...n/latest/scale-to-width/232?cb=20130719080515
> I meant the color, my bad.
> 
> I'm not sure since its 1k for a villager (I'm trying to save my bells). I might pass and let someone else take the slot.



Yeah, that's understandable. I'm not going to pressure you or anything. lol They cost the same since animals are really hard for me. Which is why my fair entry took over a week to do.

Just to be clear, though, the sketches are not colored (just the lineart can have a specific color chosen for it). And if you want to pass, that's OK~ Your call.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Yeah, that's understandable. I'm not going to pressure you or anything. lol They cost the same since animals are really hard for me. Which is why my fair entry took over a week to do.
> 
> Just to be clear, though, the sketches are not colored (just the lineart can have a specific color chosen for it). And if you want to pass, that's OK~ Your call.


Mine also took a week but it was the digital part, color lol, took me 6 days (Yes, part of it was made traditionally with pencil and ink).
May I ask which animals are difficult for you out of curiosity?

I thought so. Thanks Amissa.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Mine also took a week but it was the digital part, color lol, took me 6 days (Yes, part of it was made traditionally with pencil and ink).
> May I ask which animals are difficult for you out of curiosity?
> 
> I thought so. Thanks Amissa.



Pretty much every animal. Hahaha. I just have a difficult time drawing their anatomy and especially faces. This is moreso for realism than AC villagers, but it goes toward villagers, too. There's numerous villager species I haven't even tried yet. I'm terrified of butchering some of them. hahaha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Pretty much every animal. Hahaha. I just have a difficult time drawing their anatomy and especially faces. This is moreso for realism than AC villagers, but it goes toward villagers, too. There's numerous villager species I haven't even tried yet. I'm terrified of butchering some of them. hahaha


To me, so far every villager I have seen from you don't look that way. I think they look amazing!

I'm the opposite, I am good at animals, my humans suck.


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 16, 2015)

omg this art is the one I need but it's too expensive arg ;-;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> To me, so far every villager I have seen from you don't look that way. I think they look amazing!
> 
> I'm the opposite, I am good at animals, my humans suck.



Well, I don't show the really _bad_ attempts. XD But thanks! I still think they need a lot of work, especially before I can say I'm any semblance of 'comfortable' with them.

Haha, kind of funny how that works, isn't it? Someone else I know is the same way. She draws amazing animals/anthros but says she struggles too much with humans.



Gregriii said:


> omg this art is the one I need but it's too expensive arg ;-;



Sorry. ^^; These take awhile to do and CTS is a pain.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Quick bamp before I watch Shark Tank~

Waiting list slots are still open!

Also, since work called a little while ago and I've got the day off tomorrow, that means I can get to work on commissions tonight into the wee hours of the morning because I never go to bed early when I can sleep in the next day. oops!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 16, 2015)

Username: Kairi-Kitten
Reference(s): Kairi Amakura - [X]
Order: ref. sheet
Villager?: NA
Lineart Color: Browns/Tans as well 8'D
Amount: 1k+ TBT
Other notes: She is happy-go-lucky, hotheaded, excitable and always quick to argue but loves others unconditionally<3

Thanks so much if I am considered : D And can't wait to see how these look, lovely<3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Username: Kairi-Kitten
> Reference(s): Kairi Amakura - [X]
> Order: ref. sheet
> Villager?: NA
> ...



Waiting List Slot 1 is yours! I won't officially accept it and payment until after the other three are done, though.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Waiting List Slot 1 is yours! I won't officially accept it and payment until after the other three are done, though.



Thanks very much : D The example is stunning so will keep my eye out for finished pieces<3<(^_^


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 16, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks very much : D The example is stunning so will keep my eye out for finished pieces<3<(^_^



Anytime!

Hehe, I'll do my best not to disappoint. (Glad you thought so, though!)


----------



## azukitan (Jan 16, 2015)

I HAVE ENOUGH TO PURCHASE A SKETCH PAGE FROM YOU. REJOICE!

Username: azukitan
Reference(s): Red or Blue :'3
Order: Sketch sheet
Villager?: n/a
Lineart Color: Whatever looks good, lol
Amount: 1k btb
Other notes:
Red - Laid-back and mature but can also be cunning and dark-natured
Blue - Sassy, manipulative, and a bit abrasive but cute all the same


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 16, 2015)

I MISSED SLOTS AHHHHHHHHhHHHHhH


----------



## azukitan (Jan 16, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> I MISSED SLOTS AHHHHHHHHhHHHHhH



I don't mind giving up a wait-list slot for you <3 I already have a few wonderful pieces from Amissa :3


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 16, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I don't mind giving up a wait-list slot for you <3 I already have a few wonderful pieces from Amissa :3


asalkdf no you take it! > 7 <
you got it first~


----------



## azukitan (Jan 16, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> asalkdf no you take it! > 7 <
> you got it first~



_/hugs_ Waa~ only if you insist ;u;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I HAVE ENOUGH TO PURCHASE A SKETCH PAGE FROM YOU. REJOICE!
> 
> Username: azukitan
> Reference(s): Red or Blue :'3
> ...



The final waiting slot goes to you, Azuuuu~

Did you have a preference of which one you wanted?

Also, sorry for the late response. I've been working on the first commission.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> The final waiting slot goes to you, Azuuuu~
> 
> Did you have a preference of which one you wanted?
> 
> Also, sorry for the late response. I've been working on the first commission.



Yay! *does a happy dance*
The choice is totally up to you. Feel free to draw whoever appeals to you most ^^


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Yay! *does a happy dance*
> The choice is totally up to you. Feel free to draw whoever appeals to you most ^^



Haha, alright. Oh no, choices. Manda has to make a choice. CAN SHE DO THIS!? ...Tune in next time.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, alright. Oh no, choices. Manda has to make a choice. CAN SHE DO THIS!? ...Tune in next time.



Oh lawd, not a cliffhanger! Haha, how would you fare if this was a Choose Your Own Adventure? >83


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> I MISSED SLOTS AHHHHHHHHhHHHHhH



It's okay! This probably won't be the last time I open slots.



azukitan said:


> Oh lawd, not a cliffhanger! Haha, how would you fare if this was a Choose Your Own Adventure? >83



Stuck at the first decision. :' )


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

Quick boop~

Got Emma's done and I am working on fixing it up. I'll post it a bit later.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

For *Emmatheweirdo*:







Here you go! I hope this is along the lines of what you were hoping for. I had fun incorporating the different styles into your character. 

And who is holding the flower for her, you ask? ...That's totally up to you, of course. : ) 

Also, here's a version in blue. I thought the tannish-brown looked better, but you're free to choose for yourself.

Thanks for ordering and I hope you like it!


----------



## sej (Jan 17, 2015)

Omg so cute!
I need one of these! I don't have 1000 TBT tho aha :'(


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg so cute!
> I need one of these! I don't have 1000 TBT tho aha :'(



Thank you~

I may or may not offer these for awhile. Depends how drained I get after this batch. lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> For *Emmatheweirdo*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh I love it so much!! I'll just pretend it's my boyfriend's Mayor holding the flower for her <3 
She's so adorable though! It perfectly shows her personality c: I love both the blue and the brown version ;3;  Thank you so much!! Bless <333


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhh I love it so much!! I'll just pretend it's my boyfriend's Mayor holding the flower for her <3
> She's so adorable though! It perfectly shows her personality c: I love both the blue and the brown version ;3;  Thank you so much!! Bless <333



You're very welcome. : ) I'm happy to hear that you liked it! Enjoy~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

*Notice:* I'm going to finish the commissions that were already paid for, but after that, this is going to be shut down for awhile and maybe for good. 

My apologies to the two people on the waiting list. I'll draw you a little something for your interest, for free. I just can't do this. I apologize.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 17, 2015)

Take all the time you need Amissa, I hope the stress that's bothering you will clear up soon.

I know I'll get the same answer as always but if you need a buddy, I'm here for you.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Take all the time you need Amissa, I hope the stress that's bothering you will clear up soon.
> 
> I know I'll get the same answer as always but if you need a buddy, I'm here for you.



Thanks, bro. You're a real pal. I just don't use Skype that often because it's a big fat memory-hogging butt.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

_Please_ feel better, Dear. The last thing we want is for your health to be at risk. Take care of yourself! I'm always here if you need someone to talk to as well. Stay lovely <333


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> _Please_ feel better, Dear. The last thing we want is for your health to be at risk. Take care of yourself! I'm always here if you need someone to talk to as well. Stay lovely <333



I appreciate that, thank you. I'll be taking it easy and focusing my efforts elsewhere with LPs and stuff to lessen the stress, etc. And I'll do my best to improve the state of things.

-----
To avoid post merge--

For sheepie:






Here's the finished sketch page of your OC and Erik. I hope that you will like the results. I wasn't sure what to do with the line colors, so I tried something a little different with it. There's some pink in there, as you said you would like. (Though if you absolutely don't like the color effect, I can go and change it to a reddish brown/tan if you'd really prefer.)

Erik was a bigger challenge than I thought. lol But he was still interesting to draw. I wasn't sure how you'd want him interacting with your OC, but I hope this is along the lines of what you were hoping for. 

Thanks for ordering from/commissioning me. Enjoy~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 17, 2015)

Nawws feel better, Amissa and no need to push yourself for mine for any reason; adore your stuff, but if it's too much I understand i.e. no need to draw something small even : ) *hugs* Please feel better<3


----------



## sheepie (Jan 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I appreciate that, thank you. I'll be taking it easy and focusing my efforts elsewhere with LPs and stuff to lessen the stress, etc. And I'll do my best to improve the state of things.
> 
> -----
> To avoid post merge--
> ...



oh my gosh ;A; you drew her so cutely asdfgh and the colors work really well together. it's everything i wanted; thank you !!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawws feel better, Amissa and no need to push yourself for mine for any reason; adore your stuff, but if it's too much I understand i.e. no need to draw something small even : ) *hugs* Please feel better<3



Thanks, I appreciate it. I probably will draw something for the two of you, though, because I want to. You've been two of the nicest friends I've met here. 



sheepie said:


> oh my gosh ;A; you drew her so cutely asdfgh and the colors work really well together. it's everything i wanted; thank you !!



I'm really happy to hear that. And you're most welcome. I'm glad that it suited your tastes and expectations. I couldn't ask for more than that. Thanks again.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You've been two of the nicest friends I've met here.


*gasping intensifies*
I bet it's Shiro or gnoixaim.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> *gasping intensifies*
> I bet it's Shiro or gnoixaim.



Aw, bro, don't be like that. The two I'm referring to were on the waiting list and therefore I feel bad for letting them off with nothing. And I said two of the nicest, because they're not the only nice people I've met here, yourself included. I didn't really get to chat with many more people than four or five of you guys, but I'm grateful for it nonetheless.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Actually, nix what I said about the waiting list. I'm feeling the drive to draw today and I'm not going to waste it, so I'm going ahead with both Kairi-Kitten's and Azukitan's. After that, I will probably close for awhile, though.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 18, 2015)

Feel better soon Amissa.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 18, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Aw, bro, don't be like that.


I'm jealous! Sorry for that Amissa, I read it wrong ;n;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 18, 2015)

leaves bae amissa a smooch <33333 ilu, and like i said in your other thread i hope you feel better bb~~~ if you need to talk im here!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Feel better soon Amissa.



Thank you. I'll do my best~



Hyogo said:


> I'm jealous! Sorry for that Amissa, I read it wrong ;n;



Dude, why so jelly? You're _one of the only people_ who has a full color, full body art of mine. It's alright. I just want to press again that I don't rank people like that. There's about five people here who have been cool to me even when it has nothing to do with me giving/selling art and you're one of them, so don't fret. I don't put you into some list ranking first to fifth or any ridic crap like that. 



Shirohibiki said:


> leaves bae amissa a smooch <33333 ilu, and like i said in your other thread i hope you feel better bb~~~ if you need to talk im here!



Aww, thank you. I really appreciate that and I hope you're doing well. It's less something I need to talk about and more that I need to come to terms with some things, myself.


As a side-note, I have two done, including Kairi's, and I'm working on Azu's. I still need to scan them and fix them up, but rest assured that I surrendered my entire day since this morning to working on these. (I think the Pepsi gave me the motivation, lol.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Order up for *Pengutango*:







Here's your OC, Cameron! Hopefully this meets your specifications/expectations. I tried to make this one a little bigger than the others, but not enormously so, since pencil just doesn't translate well to large images (it's very grainy and hard to smooth out at large resolutions).

Those pants were the devil. Nonetheless, I had fun with it and I hope the poses/sketches are to your liking! 

Thanks a lot for commissioning me and enjoy~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Bamp~

Kairi-Kitten's will be fixed up soon.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 18, 2015)

Your art is just so aaaah I can't stop watching this thread! >w<
I mean they're just sketches but they're so detailed and so CUTE
I'm dying D:


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Your art is just so aaaah I can't stop watching this thread! >w<
> I mean they're just sketches but they're so detailed and so CUTE
> I'm dying D:



Thank you so much! I'm honored that you enjoyed the sketches and the thread! Traditional art is probably what's most comfortable for me, since I was drawing back before computers were even used very much (digital art didn't even exist when I was in middle school). I'm a sucker for details and shading, so I suppose I go a bit overboard, but it's not something I can really help. lol 

Nonetheless, glad you think they're cute! *gives a Cup of Lifenoodles* Haha, let's see someone get that reference.

----

Avoiding post-merge...

Commission for *Kairi-Kitten*:






I know you didn't pay yet or anything, but it's not as though I was worried about being scammed by you. Plus, it'll be nice to surprise you with this after I originally said I was going to let the waiting list go. I really hope that you'll like it! 

I'm sure you have a bajillion arts of her by now, but I hope you like my take on her. She certainly has lots of hair and I'm a sucker for drawing hair, so that was right up my alley. I even put in a weapon or two, since it wasn't something horrendously difficult. Daggers are doable for me! lol Enjoy!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 18, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you so much! I'm honored that you enjoyed the sketches and the thread! Traditional art is probably what's most comfortable for me, since I was drawing back before computers were even used very much (digital art didn't even exist when I was in middle school). I'm a sucker for details and shading, so I suppose I go a bit overboard, but it's not something I can really help. lol
> 
> Nonetheless, glad you think they're cute! *gives a Cup of Lifenoodles* Haha, let's see someone get that reference.
> 
> ...



OMG sent TBT T_T Absolutely beautiful dear<3 Thank you so incredibly much, you have no idea how much I love it : O *hugs* I am honored to have this from you<(^_^)>I sincerely hope you feel better soon, and hope you're able to continue doing what you love<3

HUGE thanks once again for the absolutely gorgeous sketch page<3<(^_^


----------



## pengutango (Jan 18, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Order up for *Pengutango*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! You're the best!!! <333 Thank you SOOO much for drawing him. Came out awesome and love the poses. :3 

PS: I saw that you decided to take a break after all, which I think will be a good thing for you in the long run.  You seemed to be pretty stressed out and unhappy in general as of late, so hope things get better in the future. While it's awesome to draw for people, at the end of the day, your health and life come first. Whatever you need to do to re-energize, do it~ 

(hope I'm not rambling here, as I felt like I might have said the same thing like 3 times... XD)


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG sent TBT T_T Absolutely beautiful dear<3 Thank you so incredibly much, you have no idea how much I love it : O *hugs* I am honored to have this from you<(^_^)>I sincerely hope you feel better soon, and hope you're able to continue doing what you love<3
> 
> HUGE thanks once again for the absolutely gorgeous sketch page<3<(^_^



Yay, I'm glad that you liked it! And you're very welcome~ I'll do my best to get back on track with myself and get things straight. Thanks for being patient. I'll definitely figure out some way to keep doing what I love and be happy with it, even if it may take some time. Better to have a goal than no direction at all!

Haha, no problem. 'Twas my pleasure. Enjoys~



pengutango said:


> OMG!!! You're the best!!! <333 Thank you SOOO much for drawing him. Came out awesome and love the poses. :3
> 
> PS: I saw that you decided to take a break after all, which I think will be a good thing for you in the long run.  You seemed to be pretty stressed out and unhappy in general as of late, so hope things get better in the future. While it's awesome to draw for people, at the end of the day, your health and life come first. Whatever you need to do to re-energize, do it~
> 
> (hope I'm not rambling here, as I felt like I might have said the same thing like 3 times... XD)



You're welcome! I'm happy that you approve of the poses. I try to keep the character traits in mind (if I'm given any), so I hoped they would suit him. I'm glad to hear that you liked the results! 

I definitely think it'll be a good thing for me. I got some palette stuff to do on tumblr when I feel up to experimenting and other things, but for now I'm probably going to relax from drawing for awhile and give myself some time to explore other interests and not beat myself up about drawing/art quality and other things. (Though if I do get the spark of inspiration, I'll probably indulge, but that won't hurt me in the long run.) Thanks for understanding where I was coming from. I definitely don't want to fill my threads with negativity---that's just not the person I am and not the person I want people to think I am. I need to get back on my positive track or at least give myself some time to deal with what's making me very unhappy and displeased with myself. I will do my best, thanks. (And you're not rambling, don't worry! I appreciate it.)

By the way was the image big enough? And I missed the part about coloring in your post somehow, so it's my bad if you didn't want me to shade or anything. I tend to do that by default. I always leave the chibis unshaded, though, so at least that's something. XD;;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 19, 2015)

Commission order for *Azukitan*:






Ta-da~! 

I decided on Red. : ) I like the opportunity to draw boys once in awhile. Plus the personality you described for him sparked my muse. I had a lot of fun drawing him and I hope you like the results! (I'm not sure why I imagined him sipping tea, but there you go... lol) And the bottom image was my attempt at tapping into that "darker side" you mentioned. Sorta. XD

Anyway, he's a cutie and thanks for commissioning a sketch page of him. I hope this will meet your expectations/wants! I felt the most 'in-tune' with drawing him out of all the commissions I had, though I'm not sure why. Maybe because my intended OC is a redhead? ...I just love redheads idk.

Rambling aside... enjoy! I hope you find it worth your bells.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 19, 2015)

A little boopie~ Hope the art is okay. :x

Haven't seen Azu today, though.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> A little boopie~ Hope the art is okay. :x
> 
> Haven't seen Azu today, though.



OMG was going to post earlier, hers is bishie-beautiful *_* I am seriously swooning over your Red 8'D And I too am wondering where Azu may be : O


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 19, 2015)

Man, I really regret not commissioning you haha. Awesome work Amissa! Azu will love it <3

I thought it was one sketch, not 3 or 4. Didn't know what 3/4 meant. Shot me.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Man, I really regret not commissioning you haha. Awesome work Amissa! Azu will love it <3
> 
> I thought it was one sketch, not 3 or 4. Didn't know what 3/4 meant. Shot me.



I knew that she was opening for commissioning, I would have totally requested it. I do regret it too but I wasn't active when she open up the shop. Lol. Oh well.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 19, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I knew that she was opening for commissioning, I would have totally requested it. I do regret it too but I wasn't active when she open up the shop. Lol. Oh well.


I was here the whole time, but it didn't know if I should of gone with it for _one _sketch and I was saving my bells. *cries* I would of so gone with it if I knew what 3/4 meant. I was thinking like half a body or something lol. *gets shot* Someone kick me for being so stupid. X,D Seriously, how on earth did I misread that.
 I guess I panicked when seeing she was open for commissions and somehow misread that. Can you blame me I was hyped! *gets shot again*

Anyway, I will miss seeing your artwork around here Amissa, even though I have already said this. My goodness I will definitely miss it!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Man, I really regret not commissioning you haha. Awesome work Amissa! Azu will love it <3
> 
> I thought it was one sketch, not 3 or 4. Didn't know what 3/4 meant. Shot me.



DITTO! No slots open? pooey! I SO would have commissioned!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Azu c'mere now so you can look at Amissa's art o3o


Amissapanda said:


> Dude, why so jelly? You're _one of the only people_ who has a full color, full body art of mine.


I'LL USE THIS TO MY ADVANTAGE SO THE OTHERS CAN JELLY ME INSTEAD >8D



Amissapanda said:


> It's alright. I just want to press again that I don't rank people like that. There's about five people here who have been cool to me even when it has nothing to do with me giving/selling art and you're one of them, so don't fret. I don't put you into some list ranking first to fifth or any ridic crap like that.


ye I just read it wrong ;3; but I'm glad yeee! And I won't go fretting anymore since now I know 8D

Also this thread doesn't have enough dongers, will I get shot if I spam dongers? ;3;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 19, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG was going to post earlier, hers is bishie-beautiful *_* I am seriously swooning over your Red 8'D And I too am wondering where Azu may be : O



Aww, thanks. I hope she'll like him. And she might be busy with RL or commissions or something. I'm sure she'll drop by when she has the time unless she's taking a break from stuff like me.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Man, I really regret not commissioning you haha. Awesome work Amissa! Azu will love it <3
> 
> I thought it was one sketch, not 3 or 4. Didn't know what 3/4 meant. Shot me.



Ahhh, I didn't realize you had the wrong idea! I thought the example image would show what to expect and that sketch page and sketches (plural) got it across. But I can see why the 3/4 thing was confusing. But thank you! I might open them again someday if and when I feel up to it.



kesttang said:


> I knew that she was opening for commissioning, I would have totally requested it. I do regret it too but I wasn't active when she open up the shop. Lol. Oh well.



Eep, sorry about that. They were open for over an hour at least until slots + waiting list was filled. But I guess it's impossible to pick a time that's going to work for everyone and I tend to default to what's a convenient time for me. lol



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I was here the whole time, but it didn't know if I should of gone with it for _one _sketch and I was saving my bells. *cries* I would of so gone with it if I knew what 3/4 meant. I was thinking like half a body or something lol. *gets shot* Someone kick me for being so stupid. X,D Seriously, how on earth did I misread that.
> I guess I panicked when seeing she was open for commissions and somehow misread that. Can you blame me I was hyped! *gets shot again*
> 
> Anyway, I will miss seeing your artwork around here Amissa, even though I have already said this. My goodness I will definitely miss it!



a;ldfjs;lk Sorry again! You weren't being stupid. Things get misinterpreted and we get the wrong idea from text on the internet all the time. Happens to me quite frequently with foot-in-mouth moments. Don't beat yourself up about it! I'll go change the shop information after I finish replying to these so people don't get the wrong idea again. I apologize for not being clear enough.

And I'll probably post some arts or something when I get back to posting art here, so it won't be too long. I just really need a break from it all and remember that I'm allowed to draw for myself, too.



aleshapie said:


> DITTO! No slots open? pooey! I SO would have commissioned!!



Haha, well, thanks for the thought! They were open for a fair while before filling, but I post when it's a good time for me, so I can't really take into consideration who is online and not online (plus a lot of people, including myself, are invisible). 



Hyogo said:


> Azu c'mere now so you can look at Amissa's art o3o
> 
> I'LL USE THIS TO MY ADVANTAGE SO THE OTHERS CAN JELLY ME INSTEAD >8D
> 
> ...



Lmao, no bragging now! And I'm sure Azu will stop by when she has the time. It's all good.

Good, good. No fretting for you.

And if you put dongers in here, I'm going to have to evict you in a quite-probably painful way. : )


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Lmao, no bragging now! And I'm sure Azu will stop by when she has the time. It's all good.
> 
> Good, good. No fretting for you.
> 
> And if you put dongers in here, I'm going to have to evict you in a quite-probably painful way. : )


rite I am sorry ;n; bragging is pure rude.

YEP, no fretting from me anymore 8D

༼ຈل͜├┬┴┬┴ Can I come out now?


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my gushhhhhh!! AMISSA, I LOVE YOU! Like, wow times a million bajillion THESE SKETCHES ARE AMAZING <3 I'm squeeing all over the place XD The teacup was a nice touch (first thought that came to my mind was Alice in Wonderland, lol) and seeing Red's devilish grin made me go weak at the knees (?∀`) His personality is spot-on, I'd say! Your version of Red is simply *the best*. *dreamy sigh* (?⌣`ʃƪ)♡

I don't want to regurgitate what everyone else has been saying, although I agree 100%. Wish there was some way for me to eradicate the negative feelings you've been having, but for now, just do what makes you happiest *hugs*

And so sorry I haven't been on! Been hanging out with a couple of friends this weekend. I also _just woke up_ a while ago (it's 2 in the afternoon, wtfack?!) since I pulled an all-nighter to finish a belated commission for someone ;~;


----------



## sej (Jan 19, 2015)

Omg those sketches are too cute Amissa <3
Just seeing your art makes me happy sometimes c: I don't need to have any to be happy <3


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> ----



Yep, yep. :3 Haha, that's good to know. I sometimes feel like I repeat myself unintentionally at times, so I end up going all over the place. But, least the thought that counts.

With the image, hmm, I think so. Oh! I can still work with the shading. I never planned of doing anything fancy, just some basic coloring, like I did with the Willow sketch you did for me a while back. If I want to be a lil more ambitious, I could try digitizing the whole thing, which in that case, I'd ask for a larger version. 

I can definitely let you know if I ever decide to go on that route though. Of course, I've been rather lazy about coloring stuff and drawing in general. 

On top of pure laziness, I have like no motivation whatsoever to do it, even if it is for my own benefit. XP Been in an drawing slump for quite some time now, so not sure if I'll ever get out of it. I have this one pic that's nearly done, but I haven't touched it in probably almost 2 years now. You have any advice on that?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhh, I didn't realize you had the wrong idea! I thought the example image would show what to expect and that sketch page and sketches (plural) got it across. But I can see why the 3/4 thing was confusing. But thank you! I might open them again someday if and when I feel up to it.
> 
> a;ldfjs;lk Sorry again! You weren't being stupid. Things get misinterpreted and we get the wrong idea from text on the internet all the time. Happens to me quite frequently with foot-in-mouth moments. Don't beat yourself up about it! I'll go change the shop information after I finish replying to these so people don't get the wrong idea again. I apologize for not being clear enough.
> 
> And I'll probably post some arts or something when I get back to posting art here, so it won't be too long. I just really need a break from it all and remember that I'm allowed to draw for myself, too.)


And I will be here waiting not being derp again. Thank you for understanding. ;o;

Well I will be here wait till I see you and your art. <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> rite I am sorry ;n; bragging is pure rude.
> 
> YEP, no fretting from me anymore 8D
> 
> ༼ຈل͜├┬┴┬┴ Can I come out now?



Only if you promise you aren't hiding any dongers. By the way, when someone accidentally typo'd dog as "dong" in my stream chat tonight, I totally thought of you.



azukitan said:


> Oh my gushhhhhh!! AMISSA, I LOVE YOU! Like, wow times a million bajillion THESE SKETCHES ARE AMAZING <3 I'm squeeing all over the place XD The teacup was a nice touch (first thought that came to my mind was Alice in Wonderland, lol) and seeing Red's devilish grin made me go weak at the knees (?∀`) His personality is spot-on, I'd say! Your version of Red is simply *the best*. *dreamy sigh* (?⌣`ʃƪ)♡
> 
> I don't want to regurgitate what everyone else has been saying, although I agree 100%. Wish there was some way for me to eradicate the negative feelings you've been having, but for now, just do what makes you happiest *hugs*
> 
> And so sorry I haven't been on! Been hanging out with a couple of friends this weekend. I also _just woke up_ a while ago (it's 2 in the afternoon, wtfack?!) since I pulled an all-nighter to finish a belated commission for someone ;~;



I'm sooooooooooooooooooo happy that you liked the sketches! (But pffft, he's your character and YOU draw him the best. He's so darn cute I just want to squish him. Your version is best, end of story!) Haha, well, I guess it could also be milk, juice, water, or anything else you might drink out of a cup. XD But I'm just so glad that you liked them!

No worries! I'll take care of myself. And it means a lot to me, regardless of whether any of it has been said already or not. Thank you!

And don't be sorry! I hope you enjoyed the time with your friends and don't work yourself too hard! Be sure to take breaks and take care of yourself, too.



Sej said:


> Omg those sketches are too cute Amissa <3
> Just seeing your art makes me happy sometimes c: I don't need to have any to be happy <3



Awww, thanks a lot. That sentiment means a lot to me. I'm happy that my art can have that effect on someone.



pengutango said:


> Yep, yep. :3 Haha, that's good to know. I sometimes feel like I repeat myself unintentionally at times, so I end up going all over the place. But, least the thought that counts.
> 
> With the image, hmm, I think so. Oh! I can still work with the shading. I never planned of doing anything fancy, just some basic coloring, like I did with the Willow sketch you did for me a while back. If I want to be a lil more ambitious, I could try digitizing the whole thing, which in that case, I'd ask for a larger version.
> 
> ...



Oh, okay. If you can work with the shading, that's fine too! I just hoped I hadn't ruined your chances of coloring them. lol I can't exactly "unshade" something when it's done in traditional pencil. And the reason I didn't make it TOO big is because pencil lines don't translate well in large sizes. Even the smallest difference in strokes would be insane and take me forever to try to "clean". So hopefully it works as is!

As for your question... hmm. Well, ways to inspire and motivate are different for each person, so it's hard to say. I find, personally, that when I'm really energetic or caffeinated, I _WANT_ to do things (I got a lot done on Sunday for that reason). I wouldn't say it works for everyone, but it's during those ups in mood and energy that I feel ready to tackle things, whether they're old or new. And for inspiration... I often get inspired by different things. For example: Other people's art can inspire me, music can inspire me, looking over past works of my own can also inspire/spark new ideas, or sometimes even looking at the unfinished ones can give me a little light bulb about how I want to finish it. Sometimes looking at pictures of scenery or "inspiration tumblrs" also help me get inspired. And another thing for motivation that I find can help sometimes is setting a goal and rewarding yourself when you reach it. It can be a silly or serious reward, like if you put off a game you want to play or something specific in the game and don't let yourself indulge until you finish what you feel needs to be finished first. Or a little treat of something, etc.

Anyway, I hope something in there helps! 



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> And I will be here waiting not being derp again. Thank you for understanding. ;o;
> 
> Well I will be here wait till I see you and your art. <3



Aww, thanks. <3 I'll definitely be admiring your stuff in the mean time. XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 9, 2015)

*Opening temporarily for ONE Bribe Slot.*

I'm offering a single character chibi art, _flat colors_. Post your reference(s) and your offer. I'll choose the one that appeals/inspires me the most.

Note: This is NOT first come, first serve.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Pick any, surprise me if you consider. ;w;



Spoiler: Ref




















_Feel free to do the marshmallows (marshmallows can be put anywhere, not just the shoulders) and the wings._

How much? I'm not sure.... I'm bad with prices.
500 - 600 tbt bells??

Do you have an example of flat colors used in your art? I'm just hoping I don't have it confused. ;;


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 9, 2015)

*flies in from out of nowhere*
Holy cheese a chance at this fantastic art?!
I would keel over if you were to draw one of my OCs. Your style is just so perfect <3
(x)
Pick any one you want! 
Sadly all I have to offer is 150 tbt, but hey, I figured I'd give it a shot.
I wouldn't want to miss out on this opportunity!

Thanks so much for considering! <33


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

I would post stuff but my phone is not going to be my friend and post references.

But you should totally draw a middle aged italian doctor that starts with an M and ends with an O!

Bueno all the way, baby!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Pick any if you consider. ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to post an offer, Chibi 


Have fun choosing, Amissa! More offers are on their way~ I hope most people know what a bribe means ; ;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

Haha bribes, I've got this in the bag.

No, literally, I have bribing swag in my swiggity sack.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Haha bribes, I've got this in the bag.
> 
> No, literally, I have bribing swag in my swiggity sack.



Lawl. Amissa will be the judge of that. Show us your bag.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

If I had Tbt I'd deff buy OwO


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

azukitan said:


> You forgot to post an offer, Chibi
> 
> 
> Have fun choosing, Amissa! More offers are on their way~ I hope most people know what a bribe means ; ;


Ahhhhhh I am half awake, thank you! I edited the previous post.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 9, 2015)

Username: Norski
Reference(s): 



Spoiler: ref










Order:  single character chibi art, flat colors
Lineart Color: Black and White is fine with me.
Amount: 500TBT+50TBT tip
Other notes: _art by computertrash btw_. I'd like a picture of the guy in the picture, not the Weavile. 

I look forward to stalking your art thread some more. Thanks!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 9, 2015)

*Reference(s): * {x}
you can pick which character you like best and wanna draw!

*Amount:* I can do like 800 plus a tip c: (or more)

Thank you so much for considering!! I love your art to pieces <33333


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 9, 2015)

Still streaming guys, but I'll check this again later! If there are any other offers, please keep them coming in~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Booping~!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 10, 2015)

ahhh, great to see your art again! i love looking in this thread~~ as usual, everything is super stunning!!! <3
i also hope everything is going well for you :'>

i suppose ill toss something in for consideration, thank you so very much for offering my dear!!!

*Reference:* Bridgette Beaumont / Lady Artemis (Colors) (x) (note: fist weapon on original design removed and antlers are actually ivory)
*Offer:* is 600 TBT okay? wow im so  bad at this rip. if you want more lmk~

thank you again!!! smoochies <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah, I'm afraid nothing has tickled my fancy, guys! I'm sorry. : ( Perhaps some other time! But I gave everyone consideration, thank you!

I guess it's probably better that I get ready to open my RL commissions later today and focus on that, anyhow.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

Everyone = got rekt by Amissa's tastes B)

Hope those commissions go well, darlin'


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Everyone = got rekt by Amissa's tastes B)
> 
> Hope those commissions go well, darlin'



Why you gotta try to make me feel guilty for prioritizing RL commissions, bro. : (

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Why you gotta try to make me feel guilty for prioritizing RL commissions, bro. : (
> 
> Anyway, thanks.


I'm an evil man with evil plans.

B-but, ladybro ;3;
Money = profit!
Forum currency = not profit!

I hope you make loadsa money and can buy me things B)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm an evil man with evil plans.
> 
> B-but, ladybro ;3;
> Money = profit!
> ...



Here's to hoping! I was only open for about 3-4 months last year and I was surprised how well I did in that time. I'm hoping this year will also go well. : ) I at least know I have a small slew of satisfied customers and I was lucky enough not to have any problems last year with rude/nasty clients or other hiccups along the way. And with that said...

*REAL LIFE COMMISSIONS ARE NOW OPEN!*

See first post for all the details!

Please either PM me here or send me an e-mail if interested.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Bump~

Two slots have been reserved, with possibly a third on the way after I hear back from them.

Also, here's my tumblr post if you would like to signal boost this for me, which would be greatly appreciated! http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/110649827135/mandas-art-commissions-2015-are-officially


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Boop~

*Four* RLC slots are now filled.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

Already? Nice job Amissa!!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 10, 2015)

*cries* I can't afford to commission you at the moment (just spent $24 on a shirt, and now I feel guilty), but I will certainly keep my eyes peeled for future opportunities. Here's hoping I get the GM job at Blizzard, so I can splurge on your art like crazy 8D


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Already? Nice job Amissa!!



Happened a lot faster than I thought it would. Hahaha. Not that I'm complaining!



azukitan said:


> *cries* I can't afford to commission you at the moment (just spent $24 on a shirt, and now I feel guilty), but I will certainly keep my eyes peeled for future opportunities. Here's hoping I get the GM job at Blizzard, so I can splurge on your art like crazy 8D



No worries, Azu, and no pressure! And best of luck landing that job! : ) I'm still waiting for the money to transfer any day now, but I'll be all set to commission you when it does.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 10, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> No worries, Azu, and no pressure! And best of luck landing that job! : ) I'm still waiting for the money to transfer any day now, but I'll be all set to commission you when it does.



Haha, I don't feel pressured, just heavily enticed ლ（ꈍ∇ꈍლ) I should just become a hedonist. No, wait, that's bad. Must. Have. SELF-RESTRAINT... for now |D;;;

And no worries, I'll be here patiently waiting~


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 10, 2015)

Good luck with your RLC amissa!  they filled up fast


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 11, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Haha, I don't feel pressured, just heavily enticed ლ（ꈍ∇ꈍლ) I should just become a hedonist. No, wait, that's bad. Must. Have. SELF-RESTRAINT... for now |D;;;
> 
> And no worries, I'll be here patiently waiting~



Aww, that's sweet of you. <3 And I know the feeling. As soon as you opened up commissions the first time, I had to stop myself from ordering before I had the money. lol

They are taking their sweet time this time. I'm not sure why. I got it within 2 days last time, and now they're taking longer than 4...



rosabelle said:


> Good luck with your RLC amissa!  they filled up fast



Thanks a lot! Haha, yeah, it's a little bit overwhelming! But I'm excited to start with this strong interest after just opening. I'll do my best!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 11, 2015)

Beep boops~

One slot left for now~


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll money match you on Smash Bros for it B)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll money match you on Smash Bros for it B)



You just saw me failing on the stream last night and want an easy win. NOPEness.

Also, slot was taken about an hour ago from someone on DA. : ) RLC are now *FULL* for the time being.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You just saw me failing on the stream last night and want an easy win. NOPEness.


I want an easy win so I can get your arts, not to brag B)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I want an easy win so I can get your arts, not to brag B)



I could never give my arts away for beating me at Smash. That takes literally no effort. A five year old could probably do it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't belittle yourself! Heck I'd be willing to help you out on Smash if your weekends and timezone weren't so different D,;


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Don't belittle yourself! Heck I'd be willing to help you out on Smash if your weekends and timezone weren't so different D,;



It's not belittling myself. lol I'm just tellin' it like it is. I played Smash way back in the N64 days and I wasn't good at it then, either. I'm not coordinated enough to play fighting games well. I do better with RPGs/slice-of-life/some platformers.


----

Also, to further update on RLC: I also opened two waiting list spots and both are filled. @_@;; I'm gonna be quite busy for awhile.


----------



## Loyce (Feb 12, 2015)

aaa i really want to commission you at some point, as soon as my finances allow then i'm definitely coming back!

in the meantime, could i bother you for a critique please? :0 on my chibi style...it's the only style i currently offer commissions on so anything i can do to make it better would be really great to know!

also feel free to be harsh with me, i really want to improve a lot this year. thank you so much in advance! ;v;


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 12, 2015)

Shroom said:


> aaa i really want to commission you at some point, as soon as my finances allow then i'm definitely coming back!
> 
> in the meantime, could i bother you for a critique please? :0 on my chibi style...it's the only style i currently offer commissions on so anything i can do to make it better would be really great to know!
> 
> also feel free to be harsh with me, i really want to improve a lot this year. thank you so much in advance! ;v;



No worries! I'm closed for awhile while I catch up on all the ones I still need to finish, anyway. XD

As for the critique, I'll give it my best go. Just keep in mind that chibis are difficult to critique seriously, since they're meant to be super-deformed in the first place. I'll see what what I can determine from yours... Just remember: this is all my opinion/to be taken with a grain of salt and since you said you didn't mind harsh critique, so I'm going to be wholly honest with you about what I think.

The first thing that stands out is that the shading almost isn't there. It seems very 'tacked on'. I realize this could be part of your style, but it makes your work basically look like it's flat colors because there is so little definition and so little shading to make the art feel more alive and eye-catching. Also, while again it could be part of your style, some of the "sketch shading" with the parallel lines can give somewhat of an awkward effect overall. For example, on the second chibi down (the one with the crown), it kind of makes him look like he has a beard/stubble, and I doubt that was intentional (or maybe it was--I don't know what you were going for, exactly). One thing you could try is shading without using the same color to shade on _every_ color. You use the black/dark lines on basically every color, including lighter shades like the face, and it can look pretty strange and rushed, in my opinion. Try using darker shades of peach or lighter browns to shade faces (if they're peach/light-skinned), and follow that same pattern for other colors. I think it would definitely help make the shading pop a bit more and not have the same color lines for shading on every single part of the chibi.

Other than that, I noticed some of your proportions are a little off. Taking the one with the crown into consideration again, the arm on the right is much bigger (thicker) than the one on the left, and the opposite is true for the legs (the left one is significantly thicker). In the top chibi (one with the hat and glasses), the proportions seem a bit off, too, with the arms, and the feet/shoes don't look much like feet and shoes. It would probably do you a lot of help to study some basic anatomy---that will assist you a lot even when drawing things like chibis. And on that same chibi, the placement of the glasses on the face appears to be a little off, as well. Use the nose as a focal point for where to draw the bridge of the glasses, which in this case is a little too far to the left (the direction in which the character is facing will also affect that). You seemed to handle the glasses better with the other two featuring them, though.

My best advice to you is to use references often, especially to practice and improve. And also study up on anatomy in general. It will help you a lot with the knowledge of how bodies are proportioned, even if you ultimately deform them to chibis. At its base, your style is very cute, though. The bottom chibi was especially adorable.

I hope that some of this may help!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump in hopes they'll see this eventually.


----------



## Loyce (Feb 13, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> snipped because length!



thank you so much! i read over everything you said and i think you made some excellent points. the style itself is extremely experimental (the ones you see are the only ones i've done like this!), and the shading...i think if i add regular shading underneath the lines as well as take your advice on the shape and colour of them it might come together a little, or else i might be tempted to maybe only keep it for highlights or clothes folds. 

anatomy is something i'm constantly at war with, especially with chibis! it's hard to get that definition while retaining a chibi style, but i'll definitely work on the things you advised, especially with the limbs!

overall this was extremely helpful and i'm sorry it took me a while to get back to you on it! it's very much appreciated, really! <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Shroom said:


> thank you so much! i read over everything you said and i think you made some excellent points. the style itself is extremely experimental (the ones you see are the only ones i've done like this!), and the shading...i think if i add regular shading underneath the lines as well as take your advice on the shape and colour of them it might come together a little, or else i might be tempted to maybe only keep it for highlights or clothes folds.
> 
> anatomy is something i'm constantly at war with, especially with chibis! it's hard to get that definition while retaining a chibi style, but i'll definitely work on the things you advised, especially with the limbs!
> 
> overall this was extremely helpful and i'm sorry it took me a while to get back to you on it! it's very much appreciated, really! <3



You're very welcome! : ) I wasn't aware that the style in question was experimental, but nonetheless, I'm glad you could find my feedback of some use. 

Good luck with your art and the improvements you're striving for! And no worries---it didn't take you that long to respond. I just figured I would bump the topic so you had a better chance of seeing it that way. (Heck, I forget to check threads I reply in all the time. I'm sure we all do.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 26, 2015)

*Since I'm waiting to hear back on/get payment for some bigger commissions, I've decided to re-open commission slots temporarily! Just three slots, though.*

If you're interested, you can message me here or send me an e-mail. *All information about commissions is in the first post!*


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 26, 2015)

Bamping~


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 26, 2015)

ahhhhh i really like your style of drawing!!! especially how you draw hair is that a weird thing to say

- - - Post Merge - - -

i really love the monochrome--


----------



## azukitan (Feb 26, 2015)

Amissa's art is my favorite <3 Don't miss out on this opportunity, you guysss~

I will commission the heck out of you come April, if/when you reopen 8)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 26, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> ahhhhh i really like your style of drawing!!! especially how you draw hair is that a weird thing to say
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i really love the monochrome--



Thanks a lot! : ) And no, it's not weird. To be honest, I love drawing/coloring hair. Hahaha. It's very time consuming, but also very fun! 



azukitan said:


> Amissa's art is my favorite <3 Don't miss out on this opportunity, you guysss~
> 
> I will commission the heck out of you come April, if/when you reopen 8)



Ahhh thank youuuu, Azuuu <33 I'm sure I'll probably be reopened somewhere along that time and for awhile afterward, since I need to make money to get wedding gifts for my bro and his fiancee late this summer, plus the plane tickets out to Washington to attend their wedding.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Ba-boompie~


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Oop. Heard back from one of the big commissioners. So I'll be busy with that soon. Closing slots!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

gg slots, gg.

Big commissioner eh? how big?


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> gg slots, gg.
> 
> Big commissioner eh? how big?



I gave people a chance. XD

Well, it's two people, actually. One wants a palette art with two characters. That one isn't TOO big, but... The really big one is big. They want a consecutive series of illustrations (3), in full cel color, 2 characters. Originally they wanted like, a 7 page comic, but thankfully they back-tracked on that, haha. I don't have too much experience in comic work.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 27, 2015)

And that people didn't take advantage of the slots (myself included) is a big let down! You know I would if I could :<

Well I hope the palette art ones don't kill ya, as you say they're hard but fun!
And damn, that comic idea would've killed you definitely, sounds like ALOT of work D':


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> And that people didn't take advantage of the slots (myself included) is a big let down! You know I would if I could :<
> 
> Well I hope the palette art ones don't kill ya, as you say they're hard but fun!
> And damn, that comic idea would've killed you definitely, sounds like ALOT of work D':



Haha, no worries! If I really needed the slots filled, I'd have reopened them more publicly. I just wanted to give a chance to people here. Most people here don't like my art aside from you and Azu and a few others, though. : P I don't generally give away freebies or open shops often, so.

It'll be fine! All commissions are difficult, because I want to give them my very best. That's just the way it goes. I don't go into anything like this thinking it will be "easy", because I don't feel that's taking it seriously enough. Sure, they're time-consuming, but I know that going into this. : ) I did commissions last year, so I know what to expect.

Haha, yeah, they were very understanding about the comic thing. They were going to try to cut it down to a smaller comic, but the poses and things they wanted included would take up a lot of room on the pages, so it wasn't something I could condense enough. Thus they decided they would rather get illustrations.


----------

